# Your kernel lacks CRC_CCIT support!

## mgordon-spi

Help!

I understand that the zaptel package has been masked for a good reason. But belive it or not, I did have it running on another Netra (Sparc64) machine that I have.

I have altered my package.keywords to allow the emerging of the zaptel package, but I receive the following error message and the package does not emerge.

* Your kernel lacks CRC_CCIT support!

 * Enable CONFIG_CRC_CCIT!

 * One or more of the neccessary precondition(s) is/are not met!

 * Look at the messages above, resolve the problem (or disable the use-flag) and try again

Banging my head against the wall for hours on this one!

----------

## steveb

You need to recompile your kernel. On my kernel configuration I have activated this as module:

```
mail / # grep -i CONFIG_CRC_CCIT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

mail / #
```

```
 Linux Kernel v2.6.14.4 Configuration

 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌─────────────────────────── Library routines ────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.          │

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> │

  │  for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < >       │

  │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │      <M> CRC-CCITT functions                                        │ │

  │ │      <M> CRC16 functions                                            │ │

  │ │      <M> CRC32 functions                                            │ │

  │ │      <M> CRC32c (Castagnoli, et al) Cyclic Redundancy-Check         │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

  ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤

  │                    <Select>    < Exit >    < Help >                     │

  └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## mgordon-spi

Thanks Steve... 

I had a look in my kernel config and could not find anything to do with CCIT, I also went right through menuconfig mode and examined every nook and cranny... I noticed that your kernel version was 2.6, I am only dealing with v2.4.32-sparc would that be the difference?

Linux Kernel v2.4.32-sparc Configuration

 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌─────────────────────────── Library routines ────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.          │

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help.     │

  │  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module capable     │

  │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │        <*> CRC32 functions                                          │ │

  │ │        <M> Hotplug firmware loading support (EXPERIMENTAL)          │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

  ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤

  │                    <Select>    < Exit >    < Help >                     │

  └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

Do I need to upgrade to 2.6? 

Is 2.6 available for sparc?

----------

